# Fray Results - Wednesday Race



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

On the Gold Table:

Place	Name
1	Owyang............Sacramento..CA
2	Hurley..............Sonora ..CA
3	Phillis...............Ferndale..CA
4	Coaxum............Hayward..CA
5	Wontorski M.......Indiana
6	Jorgensen Ja.......Fortuna..CA
7	Joop................Illinois
8	Addams.............Sanoma..CA
9	Ryan................Hydesville..CA
10	Trump C...........Eureka..CA
11	Schmidt............StLouis
12	Kraatz..............StLouis
13	Lee.................Petaluma..CA
14	Giegel..............Spokane..WA
15	Testerman.........SouthBay..CA
16	DeYoung............Illinois
17	Chalmers............Minnesota
18	Stephens............SouthBay..CA
19	Leppert.............Liberty..MO
20	Voegelin............SantaCruz..CA
21	Wrangler............CarsonCity..NV
22	Jim Jr...............Benbow..CA
23	Nelson...............Missouri
24	BourneD.............Missouri
25	Shaha................Ferndale..CA
26	Boynton..............Ferndale..CA
27	Josefy................Hayward..CA
28	VanArtsdalen.........StLouis..MO
29	Jorgensen Josh.......Fortuna..CA
30	Jiminez...............SouthBay..CA
31	Jackson...............LosAngeles..Ca
32	Williamson............Missouri
33	Arrestouilh............Denver..CO
34	Knowles...............Ferndale..CA
35	Parker................Huntsville..AL
36	Collins.................Florida
37	Gavin..................Reno..NV
38	Bowman...............Escondido..CA
39	Jim Sr.................Benbow..CA
40	Raymond..............Gilroy..CA
41	Reynolds...............Reno..NV
42	Trump B...............Eureka..CA
43	Hurtado...............InlandEmpire..CA
44	Spencer...............Reno..NV


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn Mike !! Great job ! Go get em !!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

9finger hobbies said:


> Damn Mike !! Great job ! Go get em !!


Ditto on that Sam. But lets not forget our man Al (the Young) DeYoung. :dude:

Way to represent our home town Mikey


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike was hot.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Al is holding back a little and just not showing his hand yet. Good job Mike.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

good job mike our only Indiana rep kick butt Thursday fri sat. and don't count out our ill rep al go get them guys.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Lookin' good guys! I see Al is the one sandbagging now.  

A question for both Al and Mike; what tires are working good on the surfaces out there? How about tire heights? Lastly; are there any available and can you bring some back for me? 

Tom


----------

